# Do Bug Reports really do any good?



## Colorado (11 mo ago)

After a series of phantom braking episodes and unwanted lane changes into turning lanes (left and right) I went to the local dealer and asked for help. (ha ha) I was told that I could do a "voice recording" of an event that would be sent to Tesla to help improve the FSD software. Sometimes I feel silly making a recording and sending it off. You hit the microphone wheel and say "bug report" and then something like "phantom braking" and get a response along the lines of "Thank you for reporting your problem".

So do any of you know if this actually does something? Is it worth doing or is this just some sort of pacifier to keep me from complaining to a real Tesla person? As a beta FSD user I want to help improve the system but Tesla's feedback and documentation about how feedback works seems to be non-existent.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

doing a bug report is supposed to be accessible to your service center on future visits, if the issue is something you/they are trying to track down to a specific situation, plus go to a general fleet wide issue report... but more importantly, if you are seeing issues while using FSD, tap the camera icon at the top of the screen. This will save camera, location, etc data for the FSD crew to review.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Where does it "save" it? How much storage does this storage place have?

If I actually pressed that camera report button every time FSD-ß-ß made an error, mistake, did something DANGEROUS, redonculous constant lane changes, ... It's fill up a 1TB disk on each drive.

I suspect it does nothing.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you're in FSD Beta, I believe that feature has it's own "problem reporting" mechanism.

If you're not in the FSD Beta group, then the answer is "no, creating a report will not help with autopilot issues". See this previous post for details:









PSA: Tesla's "Bug Report" feature...


Back in May 2018, Elon told us all about the "Bug Report" feature available in Tesla cars. Well, this is great, right? All I have to do is talk to my car, it will generate a bug report, and Tesla staff will get to work on fixing all of these bugs we find! Yeah, well, not so much. Either...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## Colorado (11 mo ago)

Thank you for your replies. Very helpful. I am a FSD Beta user. Garsh mentioned it may have its own problem reporting mechanism. Does anyone know what that is?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Goes to a huge “bucket” at Tesla, aka trash can.

I’ve had so many issues in the past where I “reported a bug” and then opened up a service ticket and asked them to reference the report for details. I just get a 🤷‍♂️ EVERY … SINGLE… TIME!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Crickets. Nothing more.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> Crickets. Nothing more.


…and even the crickets are quiet.


----------



## Harriscott (Apr 16, 2021)

Colorado said:


> Thank you for your replies. Very helpful. I am a FSD Beta user. Garsh mentioned it may have its own problem reporting mechanism. Does anyone know what that is?


For FSD beta there is a camera icon at the top middle of the touch screen that you can press to send recent telemetry to Tesla. I presume you got a letter accepting you to FSD beta and it supplied an email address you can use, e.g. to explain why you pressed the camera icon.

I've never sent an email, and only press the camera button for egregious things and only for the first few days of a release. My guess is that Tesla collects disengagement events in a way that fits with their automated processes, and have never actually looked at the snapshots I've sent. At least not these days with 100k beta users.


----------

